# eMail Problem nach Upgrade auf Lenny



## Quest (5. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hab gerade nach dem Tutorial ein Upgrade von Etch auf Lenny gemacht.
Jetzt steht bei mir leider der Mailempfang.
Die Dienste laufen, und wenn ich das Log richtig verstehe nimmt amavis zwar die Mails entgegen, kann sie dann aber nicht weiterreichen.
Woran kann das liegen?


```
Mar  5 08:01:39 server1 amavis[2541]: (02541-01) (!)FWD via SMTP: <mail@extern.de> -> <mail@intern.net>, 451 4.5.0 From MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025) during fwd-connect (Negative greeting:  at (eval 84) line 555.): id=02541-01
Mar  5 08:01:39 server1 amavis[2541]: (02541-01) Blocked MTA-BLOCKED, [213.179.137.23] [213.179.137.23] <mail@extern.de> -> <mail@intern.net>, Message-ID: <D80C88A41339184AB3FF35487D411F6EDAB966D644@XCHANGE03.server.internal>, mail_id: RhfyXrVOumrV, Hits: -, size: 50951, 1291 ms
Mar  5 08:01:39 server1 postfix/smtp[16129]: E212D265007B: to=<mail@intern.net>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=1.5, delays=0.19/0.02/0.01/1.3, dsn=4.5.0, status=deferred (host 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] said: 451 4.5.0 From MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025) during fwd-connect (Negative greeting:  at (eval 84) line 555.): id=02541-01 (in reply to end of DATA command))
```


----------



## Till (5. März 2009)

ist auf dem server ein ISPConfig installiert?


----------



## Quest (5. März 2009)

genau um den gehts.
genau der, dem ich wegen dem dns-problem ein upgrade auf lenny verpasst hab.


----------



## Till (5. März 2009)

Das Problem scheint gelegentlich bei updates von etch zu lenny aufzutreten, unabhängig von ispconfig. es gibt ein paar Treffer bei Google dazu. Ok, hatte mich nur gewundert dass Du es nicht im ISPConfig Forum installiert hast. Es scheint ein Fehler in der amavisd Konfiguration zu sein. Ich würde folgendes machen:

apt-get remove amavisd
mv /etc/amavisd /etc/amavisd_old
apt-get install amavisd

und dann ispconfig 3 nochmal runterladen und das update.php script starten und beim update auswählen, dass die Dienste neu installiert werden sollen.


----------



## Quest (5. März 2009)

Hab ich gemacht, kann amavis jetzt leider nicht mehr starten:
# /etc/init.d/amavis start
Starting amavisd: No listen sockets or ports specified
(failed).
Auch reconfigure services im uptdatescript hat daran nichts geändert


----------



## Till (5. März 2009)

poste mal:

ls -la /etc/amavisd


----------



## Quest (5. März 2009)

Bei mir heißt das Verzeichnis /etc/amavis


> ls -la /etc/amavis
> insgesamt 24
> drwxr-xr-x  4 root root  4096  5. Mär 10:33 ./
> drwxr-xr-x 92 root root 12288  5. Mär 10:34 ../
> ...


Nachdem ich sämtliche Files, die in dem Backup vorhanden sind aber in der Neuinstallation nicht in das Config Verzeichnis zurückkopiert habe lässt sich amavis wieder starten. 
Die Mails laufen leider trotzdem in den selben fehler...

€:
Hab da grad noch was feines in der mail.err gefunden, das grad recht häufig aufschlägt mir aber leider auch nix sagt...


> Mar  5 10:49:15 server1 postfix/smtpd[4284]: fatal: unexpected command-line argument: unix


€2:
Hab grad gesehen, der Error im Maillog ist jetzt ein anderer:


> (host 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] said: 451 4.5.0 From MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025) during fwd-connect (errno=): id=04144-02 (in reply to end of DATA command))


----------



## Till (5. März 2009)

> Nachdem ich sämtliche Files, die in dem Backup vorhanden sind aber in der Neuinstallation nicht in das Config Verzeichnis zurückkopiert habe lässt sich amavis wieder starten.  Die Mails laufen leider trotzdem in den selben fehler...


das ist ja auch ganz klar, da der Fehler ja in den dateien lag. Deshalb auch das verscheieben und neu installieren. das Problem ist nur, dass apt scheinbar die Config dateien nicht neu erstellt. Da kannst Du eigentlich nur versuchen die dateien von einem lenny system zu kopieren. Auf ispconfig.org findest Du einen Link zu einer virtuellen maschine mit lenny und ispconfig 3.


----------



## Quest (5. März 2009)

Habe ich gemacht und die Configfiles für Amavis rüberkopiert, dienste neu konfiguriert.
Hat leider nix geändert
Hab dann noch die Configfiles für Courier und Postfix mitgezogen, dienste neu konfiguriert.
Jetzt steht zumindest mal was anderes bei der Mailwarteschlange dran:


> E212D265007B    50951 Thu Mar  5 08:01:37  yyy
> (host 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] said: 421 4.3.2 Service shutting down, closing channel (in reply to RCPT TO command))
> xxx
> 
> ...


xxx ist eine Adresse, die auf dem Server liegt, yyy ist eine externe.
Die erste Meldung ist von einer eingehenden Mail, die zweite von meinem Versuch eine Mail zu verschicken.


€:
Sollte 10024 nicht ein lokal geöffneter Port für die Übergabe an Amavis sein?
Ich kann mit netstat -a keinen geöffneten Port 10024 ausfindig machen...

€2:
Die erste Meldung war wohl noch eine aus der Schlange, die noch nicht wieder versucht wurde zuzustellen. Jetzt stehen alle auf refused.


----------



## Quest (5. März 2009)

So, habs jetzt wieder hinbekommen.
Habe amavis noch mal runtergeschmissen, wieder frisch drauf gezogen und dabei die config files aus der vm behalten
Anschließend habe ich mit netstat einen lokal offenen Port 10024 gefunden.
Nochmal das SVN skript für die Dienstkonfiguration drüber gejagt und jetzt läufts wieder.


----------

